# Suggested Labs



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

From what I've read there are 'lab panels' that are tailored to particular issues. I suppose it would be easier to simply request from my dr these panels. 
Is there a for the following?
Hashimoto's 
Adrenal Fatigue
Binding and Blocking
Pituitary Insufficiency
Any others?
I bought a thermometer and started taking my temperature. It's 97.6 but I just started. I don't know if temperature is regarded as valid but it is interesting. Any mainstream links would be appreciated.

Here's some links I found
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3 
http://www.usdoctor.com/thyroid.htm


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

artms said:


> From what I've read there are 'lab panels' that are tailored to particular issues. I suppose it would be easier to simply request from my dr these panels.
> Is there a for the following?
> Hashimoto's
> Adrenal Fatigue
> ...


I like Dr. Lam!!! He is the bomb!! LOL!!

If you tell the doc you want antibodies for Hashi's, most likely they will just do TPO (thyroid peroxidase) and leave it go at that.

Probably true with other things listed.

It might be better to be specific.

Here is the list is suggest related to thyroid autoimmune only......

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO{Thyroid Peroxidase Ab}, (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/


----------

